# Slice vs HiMod Slice?!?!



## sticky387 (Aug 19, 2011)

How much difference is there really between the regular slice frame and the hi mod slice frame? Ive found multiple different ideas on weight... ranging from 100-230 grams lighter(hi mod). The hi mod is stronger lighter carbon so they can get away with using less of it while retaining torsional stiffness, etc. What is the difference in response, build, weight,performance, etc? Am I paying 3000$ for a frameset as opposed to 1500$ for a complete build slice 5(105) for merely 200+/- grams in the frame? I understand the quality of the 105 components and bars, etc, so no need to go there with this. Frame to Frame.Does the performance differ or am I just paying for a lighter frame.
Thank you for any feedback!

work hard. play hard. ride hard.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

sticky387 said:


> How much difference is there really between the regular slice frame and the hi mod slice frame? Ive found multiple different ideas on weight... ranging from 100-230 grams lighter(hi mod). The hi mod is stronger lighter carbon so they can get away with using less of it while retaining torsional stiffness, etc. What is the difference in response, build, weight,performance, etc? Am I paying 3000$ for a frameset as opposed to 1500$ for a complete build slice 5(105) for merely 200+/- grams in the frame? I understand the quality of the 105 components and bars, etc, so no need to go there with this. Frame to Frame.Does the performance differ or am I just paying for a lighter frame.
> Thank you for any feedback!
> 
> work hard. play hard. ride hard.


I believe you are just paying for a lighter frame. I think the bikes will be very similar. The site says the HM is 1290g. Ive ridden the HM. It accelerates well and has the stiffness I expect from a Cannondale. If it were me Id save the money get a std mod and put the money into better wheels.

Plus this is a TT/tri bike, its all about position and fit. Stiffness isnt that big of a deal, its a Cdale, unless the frame weight is the only thing holding you back its not worth the money in my book.


----------



## sticky387 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanx for the input. I feel the same way. I already have the race wheels so no worry there. 
I am still curious. I'd love to see some serious factual numbers but clearly they are hard to come by. My local Bikeshop, which is extremely reputable, and is a major primarily cannondale shop, they can't even tell me what the differences really are. I've talked to the owner and head guys and have little to go on. In the end they will most likely end up with my money but I'd love to know where it's going, important in the end, or not. 
I know my fit and skill level will most likely determine my results but my ego and wallet... They are important too, haha

Cheers!


----------

